# Purdy pitchers...



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> You remember that ice storm don't you? Last week in November 2013. No power for a week! (not me). Not the worst one I've been through but, up there.


How 'bout 1976, you remember that? I couldn't drive yet but had to do a paper route :rant:


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Oldgrandman said:


> How 'bout 1976, you remember that? I couldn't drive yet but had to do a paper route :rant:


I was in California then but, I remember the '67-'68 one! We made $$$ pushing people up Brook Drive hill.......


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

What is the story behind the picture of the tee-pee type shelter?
dan


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

I was at a nature sanctuary to look for snakes and the steward allowed me access to some off-limits tribal areas. This was one of the things that he thought that I might enjoy. REALLY glad that I stopped in to talk to that guy.lol


----------



## jguc1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Ribbon snake. Cool pics! Keep me coming!


----------

